# Repair RAM failures?



## ajsie (Jul 14, 2004)

hi!

recently i bought a 512 dimm ram module and installed it. after a while my computer crashed and i suspected that the module was damaged. so i did a memory test with MEMTEST and it showed me errors on some addresses on the module.

my question is what you should do or can do when founded a damaged memory module. i can still run windows on it and play games but its a little bit unstable i think.

can you use any program to fix this maybe (as you can do with harddrives - FORMAT)?

thanks!


----------



## Praetor (Jul 14, 2004)

1. RAM is "formatted" whenever you turn the machine off
2. If you cant afford it and can live with "instability" then sure you can ignore it....so far nothing is broken yet
3. I would replace it (since you cant really repair it)


----------



## Lorand (Jul 14, 2004)

I had similar problems, and it turned out that the memory modules were ok, but the motherboard was faulty. After changing the motherboard the computer runs flawlessly.
Beware: running Windows with faulty RAM (or faulty mobo that causes errors in memory read/write) can mess up your HDD's file system. So you should repair this problem as soon as possible.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 14, 2004)

Very good call, I forgot about the motherbord aspect  If the mobo's RAM slots are fried then your HDD interface might be next to go -- and that's no fun


----------

